# Atheros AR8132 Driver



## nano_tauluna (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi.. I just install FreeBSD 8.0 in My Toshiba Satellite T135D-S1320

Installation is Finished but I don't have my Lan Card Detected.

When I boot using my Windows 7 (Dual booted Win 7 And FreeBSD 8.0) The Interface Card is detected as Atheros AR8132.

Is some one can guide me how to make it works ?

Thx in advance...


----------



## vivek (Jul 21, 2010)

The driver is included with FreeBSD 8.0. You need to add the following line in your /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_alc_load="YES"
```
See alc(4) for installation and usage info.


----------



## nano_tauluna (Jul 22, 2010)

I've try that but still no luck...

I just realize that in my win 7 it's detected as NDIS 6.2

I take a screen shot of my network interface..







Could it be the problem because it's using NDIS ?

I'm still searching for this driver...


----------



## cookiemonster (Jul 23, 2010)

You might have to enable the following in /boot/loader.conf as well:


```
miibus_load="YES"
```

Win 7 uses NDIS v6.2 nic drivers; you might also want to find a NDIS v5.0/5.1 (Windows XP) driver and try ndisgen.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2010)

nano_tauluna said:
			
		

> I've try that but still no luck...



alc(4) is part of the GENERIC kernel in FreeBSD 8.  You should not have to load the driver.

Please show the output of:
`# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`

If the Atheros card is not listed there, show:
`# pciconf -lv`


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 6, 2010)

[CMD="[nano@pcbsd-5277] /home/nano# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network alc0@pci0:8:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0xffe01179 chip=0x10621969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'     device     = 'Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (AR8132)'     class      = network -- none1@pci0:9:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x818110ec chip=0x817210ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'     device     = 'Realtek RTL8191SE wireless LAN 802.11N PCI-E NIC (RTL8191SE ?)'     class      = network"][/CMD]

Also like this when I do dmesg:
[CMD="[nano@pcbsd-5277] /dev# dmesg | grep alc0 alc0: <Atheros AR8132 PCIe Fast Ethernet> port 0xc000-0xc07f irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8 alc0: 0x40000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff). alc0: cannot allocate memory resources. device_attach: alc0 attach returned 6"][/CMD]

How can I fix it ?


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 6, 2010)

I even update my system with FreeBSD 8.1 but still no luck....


```
[nano@pcbsd-5277] /home/nano# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
alc0@pci0:8:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0xffe01179 chip=0x10621969 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Attansic (Now owned by Atheros)'
    device     = 'Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (AR8132)'
    class      = network
--
none1@pci0:9:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x818110ec chip=0x817210ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Realtek RTL8191SE wireless LAN 802.11N PCI-E NIC (RTL8191SE ?)'
    class      = network
```

It's detected already, but when I do dmesg...


```
[nano@pcbsd-5277] /dev# dmesg | grep alc0
alc0: <Atheros AR8132 PCIe Fast Ethernet> port 0xc000-0xc07f irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8
alc0: 0x40000 bytes of rid 0x10 res 3 failed (0, 0xffffffff).
alc0: cannot allocate memory resources.
device_attach: alc0 attach returned 6
```
How can I fix it ?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2010)

nano_tauluna said:
			
		

> It's detected already, but when I do dmesg...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Check your BIOS for settings related to Ethernet.  You may have to file a PR.  Here's what mine shows (Acer Aspire One D250):

```
alc0: <Atheros AR8132 PCIe Fast Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x207f mem 0x55000000-0x5503ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
alc0: 15872 Tx FIFO, 15360 Rx FIFO
alc0: Using 1 MSI message(s).
miibus0: <MII bus> on alc0
atphy0: <Atheros F1 10/100/1000 PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
atphy0: 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
alc0: Ethernet address: 00:23:5a:80:d8:7a
alc0: [FILTER]
```


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 7, 2010)

Hemmm... Ok

I've sent a PR

I guest now I just have to wait for the reply.

Thank You wblock for you guide.


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 16, 2010)

If you sent a PR let me know the PR number. I can't find the PR.
The alc(4) in CURRENT should support AR8131/AR8132/AR8151/AR8152.
If you want to use alc(4) in 8.1-RELEASE, just copy if_alc.c, if_alcreg.h and if_alcvar.h in CURRENT to /usr/src/sys/dev/alc and rebuild your kernel.


----------



## ohyes (Aug 18, 2010)

hi ,
just information.

no problem with an AR8131 and FreeBSD 8.1.


----------



## nano_tauluna (Aug 21, 2010)

yongari@ said:
			
		

> If you sent a PR let me know the PR number. I can't find the PR.



http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=149373



			
				yongari@ said:
			
		

> The alc(4) in CURRENT should support AR8131/AR8132/AR8151/AR8152.
> If you want to use alc(4) in 8.1-RELEASE, just copy if_alc.c, if_alcreg.h and if_alcvar.h in CURRENT to /usr/src/sys/dev/alc and rebuild your kernel.



Ok I will Try that.


----------



## yongari@ (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the pointer, I saw the PR. Unfortunately it seems your controller was not initialized correctly by BIOS/ACPI. There is nothing can be done in driver layer. alc(4) failed to get resource to map with memory space mapping. The required resource to map the device is provided by bus driver like pci(4) and pci(4) gets the information from BIOS/ACPI.

Try booting with ACPI disabled and see whether this makes any difference
on your box. But this may also affect other system devices so it may/may
not an option to you. I'm not familiar with ACPI so it would be better to post your issue to FreeBSD ACPI mailing list(freebsd-acpi@FreeBSD.org). Other developers in the ACPI may help you.


----------

